# Anybody with Matrix LED Headlights



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Just wondering how you were finding them, curious to how good they are.

I've spec'd them but won't get to find out until it arrives (obviously)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I has full LED lights on the R8s and they are a leap again up from the Xenons in terms of light and beam pattern produced.
BUT, when it comes to the TT, I'm not even sure what the difference is - the lights (on mine) are all LED as far as i can see (looking through the lens).

So sorry, nothing insight full..


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

I have the Matrix Led`s on mine but unfortunately I haven`t driven the car at night yet so I`m sorry but I can`t really comment as of yet.

There are a good few videos on youtube with regards to the Matrix lights and was also told by a good friend who has a TT with them on that their brilliant. (no pun intended) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Does anyone know the difference between the two types ?

Marketing.. (for the A8)
In addition, the Audi Matrix LED headlights also function as a cornering light. Using predictive route data supplied by the MMI navigation plus, the focus of the beam is shifted towards the bend even before the driver turns the steering wheel.

These include the marker lights that work together with the optional night vision assistant. As soon as a pedestrian is detected in a critical range in front of the vehicle, individual LEDs flash briefly three times in succession to alert that person, who is then clearly visible to the driver.

I think the only real diff is cornering as the other functions are not on the TT.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

They are able to independently dim/extinguish single LED lights to prevent dazzle whilst still lighting up around that object, they automatically switch between dipped and main and most importantly you get dynamic front indicators


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Audi Matrix LED headlights. Audi Matrix technology provides maximum and precise illumination at all times without dazzling other road users whilst minimising energy usage. The Matrix LED units each incorporate 12 separate controllable LEDs which form the high beam and can be individually shut off when sensors detect traffic ahead or approaching, to 'divert' the beam around other road users without diminishing its effectiveness. The vehicle uses information from a camera to detect other road users and identify the appropriate lighting required. Also includes:
Dynamic front and rear indicators.

From the brochure no mention of the controllable LED's in the normal LED lights or the front dynamic indicators..

Quite right light you said with the tech pack it anticipates corners and directs the light beam, as such.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

For unlit country roads, pretty good I believe. I think there was a video posted on here before of them in action.

I thought I read on a French Audi forum that front dynamic indicators could be programmed...? It was all in French so maybe I just misread what they were saying.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sounds Dutch to me, Mr R!
Dano28 - I like your thinking - it's pretty much almost worth it for the fancy indicators!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

oooo sounds like we could do with a knowledge base for the mark 3 around how all this stuff can be switched on and what the recommended kit is for doing it.

:roll:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> Sounds Dutch to me, Mr R!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 :lol: no, I'm sure it was French.  Can't remember or find the site again, but I think the other thing that seemed possible was to switch on the "single rev counter" view, like what the TTS has by default.


----------



## jonh (Dec 6, 2014)

Very impressed with the Matrix LED's, tried them a few times but don't use them until it's completely dark. Twilight can catch them out and you may get some angry "feedback" from other vehicles! Same issue with previous car Merc with HBA (xenon's).
Looking forward to winter, I have a 30 mile rural commute.


----------



## boakham (Mar 6, 2015)

They are not good on motorways with concrete central barriers. The barriers obscure oncoming headlights, so it just has full main beam on. Probably fine for other cars who are low, but you're going to dazzle all the lorry drivers.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Does anyone know the difference between the two types ?
> 
> Marketing.. (for the A8)
> In addition, the Audi Matrix LED headlights also function as a cornering light. Using predictive route data supplied by the MMI navigation plus, the focus of the beam is shifted towards the bend even before the driver turns the steering wheel.
> ...


so the adaptive light like in the mk2 are only with matrix led?
is the only useful function to me than the other things that matrix led do..


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

And the other things that matrix do?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

before my post you can find the differences...not so useful for the price of matrix led...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I was looking in the system of the car last weekend and it would appear the standard lights can be changed to use AFL too..
Last thing i need to look for is the sweeping indicators on the front which should be a problem and the difference will be practically nothing.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> I was looking in the system of the car last weekend and it would appear the standard lights can be changed to use AFL too..
> Last thing i need to look for is the sweeping indicators on the front which should be a problem and the difference will be practically nothing.


as the Audi website says, seems there is no Adaptive light without matrix led but I'm waiting for more info..
for the dynamic indicators don't worry, you need only the VAG


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Resuming this thread, I found matrix led a good optional but I'm disappointed with the adaptive light, I can't see them like in the mk2 or old Audi.
My high beam is fully on but in a road with several bends, I don't see the lights move before I arrive in a bend..

For the corner light instead, them are very precise but not so bright.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

tried with fog, visibility---->my bonnet...I think the cars above have thought there is an alien somewhere because I kept full beam..the visibility was a bit better than without it.
rays of light everywhere!!!


----------



## tfsifreak (Nov 5, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking in the system of the car last weekend and it would appear the standard lights can be changed to use AFL too..
> ...


Are you saying the front dynamic indicators (sweeping out) can be activated on "basic" LED lights via VAG code? Sounds like a great mod!

Also - was reading an interesting story about a guy driving on full beams with auto-laser lights (BMW i believe) who got fined by the cops for endangering others! Wondered if the UK police has caught up with the Matrix technology.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I said that but I didn't have succes yet with the activation.

Laser lights are a thing a bit different but the concept is the same, since the light is turned off only behind the car but on laterally, police along the road can say that I'm driving with full beam but is not true!! It'll be a tricky situation!!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'll write this question here and in the normal Led lights thread ..
for who has Led or Matrix Led, can you confirm that the normal beam is still whether moving the steering wheel or driving?
in the mk2, the xenon lens could move itself left to right simultaneously with the steering wheel, but in the mk3, we have only these tiny fog lights?!
can you check the beam!?


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

The grey area round the law on matrix lights is why they are not available in the US market. UK is fine, but police may have to catch up [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

The law in the US is quite clear and the issue for Audi surrounds wording - headlights must have distinct, driver-selectable 'high' and 'low' beam settings. When in 'Auto' mode, the Matrix lights don't operate as traditional high and low beam lights and there's therefore no provision for them in law.

Audi were trying to get it changed in the run up to the car's launch but, of course, a bit of lobbying by US manufactures who haven't quite got their headlight tech up to speed yet, has stalled the process.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

BumBum_BumBum said:


> The law in the US is quite clear and the issue for Audi surrounds wording - headlights must have distinct, driver-selectable 'high' and 'low' beam settings. When in 'Auto' mode, the Matrix lights don't operate as traditional high and low beam lights and there's therefore no provision for them in law.
> 
> Audi were trying to get it changed in the run up to the car's launch but, of course, a bit of lobbying by US manufactures who haven't quite got their headlight tech up to speed yet, has stalled the process.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Surprised VAG haven't devised a work round for that which makes it look OK under test conditions.  :twisted:


----------



## TheDriver (Nov 13, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> I'll write this question here and in the normal Led lights thread ..
> for who has Led or Matrix Led, can you confirm that the normal beam is still whether moving the steering wheel or driving?
> in the mk2, the xenon lens could move itself left to right simultaneously with the steering wheel, but in the mk3, we have only these tiny fog lights?!
> can you check the beam!?


I have "normal" LED and can confirm when turning, what appears to be additional LEDs light up another 45 or so degrees of road around the bend. (If that answers your question!?)


----------



## o.. (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm getting my TTS at the start of next year and it has these fitted.

Have tried them on a Mercedes and the active light function was truly brilliant, highly recommended

o


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes thanks! That is the all weather light working as adaptive light, so almost useless!!

For the us market, Audi has problem since the previous R8 that introduced the full beam assist..eveni if the driver can turn it off, the law doesn't want this system on the road..


----------



## TheDriver (Nov 13, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Yes thanks! That is the all weather light working as adaptive light, so almost useless!!
> 
> For the us market, Audi has problem since the previous R8 that introduced the full beam assist..eveni if the driver can turn it off, the law doesn't want this system on the road..


I've not tried it at night on country roads, however turning around my local roads at night I wouldn't describe the light as "useless" (it does light the corner enough to be noticeable / of similar strength to headlights). It's not something I would spec/pay for as an option but is a nice to have freebie.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I mean, the driver position (in my case), it's quite low so I can't see the bonnet and so these lights are so small that don't appear so far from the car...
I can say are useful at very low speed but worst than the old adaptive lights.. in my case, I have matrix led and they replace a bit the missing light but when the light follow the bend is better trust me!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

it happens sometime to follow a car with full beam on auto, but the car turn on few led dazzling the car in front of me..something to you?
I thought the camera sensibility to find rear lights of another car was a bit high..it can be changed via vag but I think should be already perfect since is the original value!


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

ManuTT, I have the matrix LED and don't see any evidence of them turning the corner when I drive. Instead, the side lights pop on. They work very well in terms of illuminating the road without dazzling other drivers but not sure whether they are sensitive enough to not dazzle cyclists or motorcycles. I have only had one irate person flash me since I worked out how to use them properly and that was going over a hilly stretch of country road.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

yeah they don't turn..in fact I miss old adaptive light for this thing..but for the rest very very congratulations to Audi..and we have only 12 led per light, think the A8 and others with 25 led per light what a illumination!!!

I keep them always on even with fog or if someone dazzle me..but the camera is only sensitive to the rear red light or the normal beam in the way opposite..if you have the radar like the A8, a single led can illuminate a pedestrian or cyclist..

I confirm the system is not so fast sometime but I don't care very much, Matrix led on the TT is only marketing and they do a great job as well!


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Only thing I find frustrating is the fact you have to activate them each time you go out in the car, OK pretty small niggle but other than that think they are great.

ps. First time mrs has taken the car out tonight she got flashed by a Q7 going up a hill  pay back for the times before auto dimming rear mirrors where a 4x4 would sit behind blinding you in the rear view


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Exactly very annoying activate them everytime.. I've noticed too that on the hills, often other people are dazzled..too much light!!!


----------



## Duckstar (May 17, 2007)

Guys, a stupid question, but I have just bought a 6mth old mk3 - not sure if I am setting my matrix lights properly. Can someone explain how to put them on? And does it really need to be done each time you switch on?

Cheers.....Simon


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Push the lever forward and you'll see the full beam sign and AUTO in white,now matrix are ready.
When the full beam sign is blu,matrix are on and they do everything by themselves!


----------



## Duckstar (May 17, 2007)

Ah, thanks for confirming, as I thought!


----------

